# Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen



## kuhtreiber (28. April 2014)

*Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Hallo, ich habe meinem Sohn zu weihnachten einen Gamercomputer zusammengebaut. Seither spielt er so Spiele wie "Siedler", "Star wars the Clone wars", "Civcity Roma" etc. Er ist 14. Dabei schläft der Computer sammt Graka fast ein. Nun hat er demnächst Konfirmation und ich möchte ihm zu seinem Festtag gerne ein *RICHTIG TOLLES* Spiel schenken. Eines das auch die CPU nebst GPU fordert. Und natürlich Spaß macht. Da ich kein Gamer bin und keinerelei Ahnung von Spielen habe, bin ich auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen. Da er außerhalb vom PC auch gerne Strategiespiele spielt, denke ich das ich in der richtigen Rubrik bin.  Nun kurz zur Hardware: AeroCool GT-S, Samsung 840,RAM: 16GB Patrio Mamba 1866,XFX Radeon HD6970 mit Peter, i7-3770K, HR2-Macho.
Wer hat Tips?


----------



## Best11163 (28. April 2014)

Vielleicht wäre die total war Serie was für ihn.

Also dann zum Beispiel Rome total war 2 oder shogun 2 total war.


----------



## XyZaaH (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Welches Genre ungefähr?
Befolgt ihr die Altersempfehlungen?


----------



## N00bler (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Von Rollenspielen *Hust* Strategiespiele habe ich sogut wie kein Plan.
Ansonsten zum Realese Watch Dogs und GTA5 wenns vor 2300 noch rauskommt  Ich glaube es lohnt sich auf die zwei Titel zu warten ich glaube da kann mann nichts falsch machen.
Aber wofür ein Spiel das die Hardware aufs letzte leerlutscht?


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*



N00bler schrieb:


> Von Rollenspielen *Hust* Strategiespiele habe ich sogut wie kein Plan.
> Ansonsten zum Realese Watch Dogs und GTA5 wenns vor 2300 noch rauskommt  Ich glaube es lohnt sich auf die zwei Titel zu warten ich glaube da kann mann nichts falsch machen.
> Aber wofür ein Spiel das die Hardware aufs letzte leerlutscht?


 
Du empfielst einen 14 Jährigen Titel mit expliziten inhalten (Gewalt und Sex)?

Ich würde da gerne mal Anno in den Ring werfen. Strategie von allerfeinsten fast ohne Gewalt und sehr fordernd was CPU und GPU betrifft


----------



## high_voltage147 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Ich persönlich bin auch in dem Alter und kann wirklich Starcraft II und Anno 2070 empfehlen. Starcraft II ist CPU fordernd, Anno 2070 fordert bei entsprechend großen Städten sowohl GPU als auch CPU.


----------



## Goyoma (28. April 2014)

Starcraft 2 ist was feines.


Skyrim vielleicht? 

Minecraft?


----------



## TempestX1 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*



N00bler schrieb:


> Ansonsten zum Realese Watch Dogs und GTA5 wenns vor 2300 noch rauskommt


Klar. USK 18 Titel für nen 14 Jährigen.

Ansonsten fallen mir folgende Titel ein (habe allerdings nicht alle gespielt/getestet) :
Anno, Age of Empires 3, StarCraft 2, Warcraft 3 (wobei schon ein wenig älter),  Civilisation (aber etwas langatmig), Supreme Commander 2 (viel Taktik - eventl. schwer) .

Ansonsten:
Minecraft


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Banished, eine kleine sehr anspruchsvolles Aufbausimulation.


----------



## high_voltage147 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Stimmt, WarCraft III ist auch ein extrem gutes Spiel, wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. Skyrim würde ich auch empfehlen sofern es von RTS weggehen darf. Ansonsten ist Diablo III mittlerweile auch recht gut geworden, das macht auf jeden Fall Spaß und es ist auch für relativ lange Zeit Spielspaß geboten. Die Assassin´s Creed Reihe ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## plaGGy (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Gute und günstig, aber leider nicht "fordernd" für die Grafikkarte ist Gothic 1 und Gothic 2 inkl. Addon Nacht des Raben.
Das sind Perlen der deutschen Rollenspiele - glänzen mit Inhalt und nicht mit Grafik, wobei sie damals Genre-Highend waren 

Leider auch älter (die meisten richtig guten SPiele sind alt ): Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic; ein tolles Gruppen-RPG im Star Wars Expanded Universe.
Was den PC schon etwas reizen sollte: Anno 1404 - ein tolles Aufbauspiel das einfach anfängt aber extremen Tiefgang hat und für jedes Alter geeignet ist.

Sonst noch Trine 1 und Trine 2 - interessante Jump n Run Games mit guter Grafik und netten Physik-Rätseln.

Ansonsten ist die Auswahl (an hardware-fordernden und) guten Spielen bei FSK-12 leider begrenzt, zumindest was ich empfehlen kann.

Bei FSK-16 kann man dann zur Mass Effect Serie greifen, gutes Sci-Fi-Rollenspiel, die Grafik würde die Karte ausreizen.
Ebenso wie The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skyrim.

Der Rest auf meiner Liste ist "ab 18" oder "Keine Jugendfreigabe"


----------



## alexissss (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

mein tip 

strategie anno 2070

oder mmo  (rollengame)  Guildwars 2

beide games sind ohne monatlichen kosten

mal abegesehen von erweiterungen


----------



## rtf (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Ich kann Anno wärmstens empfehlen

Ansonsten auch noch Tropico 5


----------



## FrozenPie (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Stronghold Crusader und Konsorten  Zwar etwas SEHR angestaubt aber immer noch eines der besten Burgen RTS Spiele


----------



## Slanzi (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Im Strategiebereich spiele ich selbst gerne:

Anno 1404
Anno 2070 (wobei mir Anno 1404 besser, wegen dem Mittelaltersetting)
Civilization 5 (genial, aber extrem umfangreich, wenn man beide Addons dazu bzw. die Gold-Edition (oder Game-of-the-Year Edition?) nimmt)
Total War Shogun oder Total War Rome 2

Man muss dazu sagen, das bei Anno der Aufbau und Wirtschafts-/Handelssektor im Vordergrund steht.
Bei Civ fängt man eben mit einem Volk in einer frühen Entwicklungsphase an und arbeitet sich in die Zukunft voran durch Forschung, Wirtschaft und Militär. Es basiert auf Rundenstrategie, also erst macht man selbst seine Züge, dann der Computer. Die Total War Reihe setzt auf ein ähnliches Prinzip, allerdings nicht in einem dermaßenen Umfang in Forschung/Wirtschaft, sondern eher übers Militär.

Ich würde mir in diesem Fall aber mal ein Bild mit Hilfe von Testvideos machen (youtube, oder gamestar.de)


----------



## kuhtreiber (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Wow, so eine tolle Resonanz. Das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Also sex und Gewalt habe ich mir nicht vorgestellt.  Bis FSK 16 würde ich gehen. Darüber ist Schluß. Aber ihr habt mir nun soviele Tips gegeben. Vielen Dank. Die anno .... scheinen ja ein kleinen Vorsprung zu haben. ich schaue mir die Spiele mal nach der Beschreibung an und entscheide dann. 
Warum ein Spiel das CPU und GPU fordert? Na ja, dann ist bestimmt die Qualität der Effekte  und des Bildes besser. Aber um die Wahrheit zu sagen. Purer Egoismus.  Ich habe viel Mühe in die Kiste gesteckt und möchte Sie mal auslasten sehen. Ich habe den einen oder anderen Benchmark mal laufen lassen. Aber sie soll mal richtig köcheln.
Also, nochmals danke für eure Tips. Ich hoffe das ich die richtige wahl treffe und er sich freut. Dann werde ich ihm sage das es die Jungs von PCGH waren.


----------



## XyZaaH (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Assassin's Creed 4 und Thief zb


----------



## Best11163 (28. April 2014)

Mag er krieg in Strategie spielen oder eher nicht. Weil wenn er kämpfe mag ist Anno glaub ich nicht die beste Wahl, da anno (jedenfalls die teile die ich kenne) kaum kämpfe beinhalten. War jedenfalls bei mir so dass ich bei Anno enttäuscht war weil kein Krieg drin vorkommt. Mag jeder anders sehen.


----------



## Luchsderspieler (28. April 2014)

Supreme Commander, Civilization V, Stronghold, alles gute spiele die Spaß machen (bin nicht unendlich viel älter)


----------



## Cinnayum (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Wieso empfiehlt niemand *Starcraft II* ?

Das hat die beste Lernkurve aller modernen Strategiespiele. Und zumindest der Prozessor wird auch gefordert.

Sonst wäre noch die *Kings Bounty* Serie wirklich empfehlenswert. Da gibts die einzelnen Titel auch schon unter 10€. Einfach maln "Lets play" auf youtube ansehen.

Tolle Zeitfresser (ganz wie in meiner Jugend *hust*) wären da noch *Civilization 5* und *X-COM* mit den jeweiligen Erweiterungen. Nur dass ich damals die Originale gespielt habe.

Ansonsten sehr spaßig sind die *Warhammer 40k* Teile. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die ab 16 oder 18 sind.


----------



## zerrocool88 (29. April 2014)

Starcraft 2 hots wurde schon empfohlen. 


Ich würde an der stell auch die Strategie schiene einwerfen und starcraft 2 Heart of The swarm empfehlen. Das Spiel ist strategisch einfach der Ober Kracher. Am Anfang ist es zwar ziemlich hart und schwer zu lernen wenn er sich jedoch dazu entscheiden sollte kann ich ihm gerne ein bisschen unter die arme Greifen.


----------



## HMangels91 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Ich würde auch Starcraft 2 // Diablo 3 // Skyrim empfehlen, sehen alle recht gut aus.

Was noch cool ist ist SimCity.


----------



## infantri (29. April 2014)

Das command and conquer paket von origin wär doch was alle teile für ein schnapper preis und grafisch ist ja alles dabei


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*



HMangels91 schrieb:


> Was noch cool ist ist SimCity.



Sim City ist gar nicht cool und nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Best11163 (29. April 2014)

Ich kann diesen Hass auf sim city nicht verstehen. Das einzige was ich an sim city auszusetzen habe ist straßensystem.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*



Best11163 schrieb:


> Ich kann diesen Hass auf sim city nicht verstehen. Das einzige was ich an sim city auszusetzen habe ist straßensystem.


 
Hass? Wo liest Du hier Hass? Ich sage lediglich dass Sim City nicht zu empfehlen ist. Sim City ist nicht mehr das was es mal war. Es mag zwar hübsch aussehen, aber es fehlt einiges. Diverse Straßensysteme, bla bla bla. Aber klar, auf den Minimaps kann man natürlich auch gar keine Autobahnen bauen. Und wenn Du keinen hohen Anspruch hast, dann sei froh, spiel und lass anderen ihre berechtigte Kritik.

Sim City ist auf jeden Fall keine 50 Euro wert, basta. Da gibt es Spiele die wesentlich mehr bieten: Cities XL 2013, Anno 2070 bzw die gesamte Anno-Reihe, CnC die älteren Teile, Civi 5, Age of Empires/Empire Earth, Supreme Commander, die älteren Sim City Teile und was ich auch noch alles vergessen habe. Ich persönlich würde ja einen Mix vorschlagen. Z.B. Rome und dann noch 2-3 ältere Games für 5-10 Euro oder sowas, z.B. noch ´nen Empire Earth 2, Anno 1404 und Supreme Commander oder so.

Das neue Sim City reiht sich da in den hinteren Plätzen ein. Außen hui, innen pfui. Das sagt jemand, der hunderte von Stunden mit den alten Sim City verbracht und das neue nach 15 Stunden hat in der Ecke liegen lassen...


----------



## Best11163 (29. April 2014)

Hass meinte ich eher allgemein und überspitzt. Ich lasse jedem seine Kritik solange sie berechtigt ist. Doch zu sagen dass alte Generationen der spiele besser waren geht mir einfach überall auf den Keks.die Leute spielen die alten teile und hätten keine hohen Anforderungen an das Spiel. Jetzt kommt das neue Spiel und erfüllt die neuen Anforderungen nicht. Natürlich gibt es im neuen sim city einiges an was man sich gewöhnen muss aber es ist trotzdem kein schlechtes Spiel. Das mit der kleinen map ist ehrlich gesagt auch verständlich, denn mit unendlich viel Platz hat man gar keine Herausforderung wie ich finde. Das straßensystem haben sie wie gesagt verbockt, aber das macht das ganze Spiel doch nicht schlecht. Ich hab (nachdem es auch endlich offline spielbar ist) viel gute zeit damit verbracht. Und 50 Euro kostet das Spiel seit langem nicht mehr.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

SimCity verdient den Namen nicht. Denn es ist gar keine Simulation. Es täuscht doch nur vor eine zu sein


----------



## BennHi (29. April 2014)

Quasi eine Simulation einer Simulation? xD \0/ 

Naja ich kenn Sim City nur von Gronkh deswegen halte ich mich aus der Diskussion raus.

Ich kann die Anno-Teile auch sehr empfehlen: Ein Freund von mir hat das 2070 und war begeistert, ich als einer der Anno 1503 & 1701 gespielt hat war eher weniger begeistert von dem neuen, kann aber vorallem 1701 ans Herz legen, man durchaus auch Krieg führen, es sind keine Epischen, großen Schlachten wie bei Ages of Empires, dafür haben sie mehr charme wie ich finde. (xD Schlachten haben Charme? das klingt irgendwie sehr markaber für einen der im RealLive eher pazifist is)


----------



## kuhtreiber (29. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Danke, danke, ich denke das ich genug Empfehlungen bekommen habe. Schließlich muss ich ja auch noch aussuchen. Aber einige haben da was falsch verstanden. Ich habe kein günstiges Spiel gesucht. Es ist ja seine Konfirmation.Es soll schon etwas besonderes sein und darf ruhig etwas kosten. Ein 10.-€ Spiel bekommt er auch mal einfach so. Wobei das natürlich nichts über die Qualität aussagen muss. auf jeden Fall ist ein gutes 10.-€ Spiel ein guter Tip für zwischendurch.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (29. April 2014)

Meine Tipps
Total War Serie
Goat Sinulator
DayZ
Watch_Dogs


----------



## Cinnayum (29. April 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Ich finde alle ANNO Teile einfach nur strunz-öde.
Das Gameplay ist in den 90ern hängen geblieben und reizt mich überhaupt nicht.
Produktionsketten aufbauen, Versorgungsoverlays jonglieren, bis der höchste Siedler-Tier erreicht ist und das wars.

Wirkliche Grafikkracher sind leider nur die ganzen ab18-Shooter. Vielleicht ist ja *Skyrim* was. Aber da hab ich mich noch nicht herangetraut.

Was aber wirklich wirklich großartig ist, ist das neue *Tomb Raider*. Das hat eine ab 18 Kennzeichnung, die mMn aber nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt ist. Naja vielleicht zum 16.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (29. April 2014)

Wieso gucken alle auf diese ab18  das ist doch Quatsch. Ich spiele seit Jahren 16/18+ Spiele und? Bin Klassenbester habe Freunde und will keinen ermroden


----------



## Oldschool-Gamer (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Du empfielst einen 14 Jährigen Titel mit expliziten inhalten (Gewalt und Sex)?
> 
> Ich würde da gerne mal Anno in den Ring werfen. Strategie von allerfeinsten fast ohne Gewalt und sehr fordernd was CPU und GPU betrifft


 
Wenn du wüsstest wie viele Jugendliche so etwas spielen.....


----------



## turbosnake (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Was aber wirklich wirklich großartig ist, ist das neue *Tomb Raider*. Das hat eine ab 18 Kennzeichnung, die mMn aber nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt ist. Naja vielleicht zum 16.


Lasche Durschnittsware  deren Wert nach 13 Stunden auf 0 gesunken ist und nicht im Kopf bleibt. Nichts was man gespielt haben muss und dazu nicht unbedingt das was gesucht wird.
Battle World Kronos und Das Schwarze Auge: Blackguards könnte man sich auch mal anschauen, auch der Reiz hier im Spiel liegt und nicht in den HW Anforderungen.
Schade das es die ganze anderen Spiele die mir im Kopf rumschwirren nicht für den PC erhältlich sind.


----------



## jkox11 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wieso gucken alle auf diese ab18  das ist doch Quatsch. Ich spiele seit Jahren 16/18+ Spiele und? Bin Klassenbester habe Freunde und will keinen ermroden



Es sind ja nur glücklicherweise Ausnahmen die das tun  



Oldschool-Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest wie viele Jugendliche so etwas spielen.....


 
Stimmt, schlimm ist es jedoch wenn schon unter 10 Jahren damit gezockt wird. Ich bin manchmal im Lehramt und es ist sehr schade was manche Spiele mit den Kindern im jungen Alter macht.


----------



## Jor-El (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Ich lasse meinem Sohn gerne Autorennspiele angedeihen.
Die sehen grafisch ansprechend aus, haben mehr "Action" als ein Strategietitel, von denen er ja anscheinend genug zu haben scheint, und Autos für Jungs geht immer. 
Dazu dann ein schickes Joypad und man hat genug beisammen.

Also ich wäre für Dirt 3, Grid 2 + 360 wireless Joypad.


----------



## keinnick (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Die Mass Effect Serie kann ich noch empfehlen, ich glaube die wurde noch nicht genannt. 

 Ansonsten siehe über mir. Rennspiel können auch ziemlich Laune machen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Mai 2014)

Wie hier ohne weiteres einem 14 jährigen Spiele ab 18 vorgeschlagen werden. 

Wie wäre es wenn man in dem Alter was macht, was man normalerweise macht. 
Weg gehen, etwas unternehmen und die restliche Kindheit genießen.

Und zur Konfirmation ein Videospiel? Wtf? O.o

Gut muss jeder selbst wissen. Ansonsten wurden hier schon sehr gute bzw. die besten Strategiespiele genannt.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Denke mal wenn der Fragesteller das Alter seines Sohnes angibt will er auch Titel die dem ungefähr gerecht werden. Da jetzt ne Altersdiskussion zu entfachen ist doch Zeitverschwendung 

Glaub auch das Banished recht gut sein soll. Allerdings ist das eher vom Spielprinzip fein und keine Grafikrakete die den PC ordentlich schwitzen lässt dann muss man schon Anno 2070 oder ähnliches holen.


----------



## Best11163 (12. Mai 2014)

Er hat doch gesagt bis 16. lest bitte alle erst bevor ihr schreibt.


----------



## Muckensausen (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Klar. USK 18 Titel für nen 14 Jährigen.
> 
> Ansonsten fallen mir folgende Titel ein (habe allerdings nicht alle gespielt/getestet) :
> Anno, Age of Empires 3, StarCraft 2, Warcraft 3 (wobei schon ein wenig älter),  Civilisation (aber etwas langatmig), Supreme Commander 2 (viel Taktik - eventl. schwer) .
> ...


 
Was für den eigenen Sohn angebracht ist sollten vor allem die Eltern und der Sohn selbst einschätzen können. Wenns ihm verboten wird, spielt ers eben heimlich. Ich hatte mein erstes Spiel ab 18 auch schon mit 14. Mich hats nich beeinflusst, wenn überhaupt positiv.


----------



## AlterAmateur (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Also zu spielen ab 18:
Ich würde ihnen auf keinen fall empfehlen, ihrem Sohn ein Spiel ab 18 zu schenken.Aber nicht weil es ab 18 ist.
Ich bin selber 14, und spiele auch spiele ab 18. Und ja, ich bin seitdem schlechter geworden.Das lag aber nicht an den Spielen, sondern an der Pubertät
(liegt es immer noch ).Trotzdem bin ich immer noch gut . Man sollte immer für sich selber entscheiden, ob man solche Spiele spielen will. Dabei sollte der gefragte
natürlich die nötige geistige Reife besitzen (Darüber sollten die Eltern urteilen). Dabei ist es sehr (!) wichtig, dass er nicht denkt dass er solche Spiele spielen muss, weil es viele andere auch tun.
Er sollte es auch nicht tun, weil er Gewalt toll findet (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da Sie ja Spiele ab 16 in Erwägung ziehen, und es im allgemeinen sehr sehr selten ist[Dass jemand Gewalt toll findet]).
Ich spiele Spiele ab 18 auch nicht, weil ich Gewalt toll finde. Sondern das Spiel.
Und da liegt der springende Punkt. Es sollte für  einen IMMER ein Spiel sein. Wenn es das nicht mehr ist, würde ich empfehlen, den Computer zu entsorgen.
Außerdem würde ich empfehlen, niemals Spiele ab 18 zu verbieten. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass:
1. Verbotenes immer neugierde erweckt -> Verbotenes ist immer interessanter als erlaubtes -> Erlaubtes wird langweilig, oder etw Meinungverschiedenheit mit der Versorger-Partei -> Das Verbot wird gebrochen.
2. Er wird es trotzdem spielen (s. 1) und wird sich nicht trauen, mit seinen Ängsten zu ihnen zu kommen (falls welche entstehen), da er Angst vor der Enttäuschung der Eltern über den Vertrauensbruch hat. Er möchte es ihnen einfach nicht antun, und schadet sich damit letztendlich selbst. 

Zusammengefasst also: Spiele ab 18 nicht.


Nun (da ich ja selber zocke) zu den Spielen:

Strategie:
Total War Rome 2 - NICHT, da das Spiel (Der Rest ist halt nicht wirklich grafisch anspruchsvoll) trotz super Hardware nicht stabil läuft.Eig. ein tolles Spiel, nur es ruckelt halt krass.
Company of Heroes 2 - Wir das System nicht auslasten. Da ist deutlich mehr drin.Trotzdem tolles Spiel.
Stracraft 2 - Kann ich nur empfehlen (Eins meiner Lieblingsspiele).Sieht nicht toll aus, aber durch die vielen Einheiten, die berechnet werden müssen, ziemlich anspruchsvoll
XCOM-Enemy Unknown - Echt tolles Spiel. Nur rundenbasierte Strategie ist nicht jedermanns 
Banished - habe ich selber noch nicht gezockt, kann ich also nichts zu sagen

Action:
Die Batman Reihe* von Rocksteady (wobei der neueste Teil nicht mehr von Rocksteady ist) - Echt richtig gute Spiele ab 16(der neueste, Also Batman:Arkham Origins ist nicht soo gut wie Arkham Asylumund Arkham City).Sehen auch ziemlich gut aus.
Assassins Creed* - Bin selber kein Fan, sind aber ganz ordentlich. Ich mag selber nur den neuesten Teil, also Black Flag. Ab 16.
Diablo 3 - Eins meiner Lieblingsspiele. Zur Info: Das Spiel ist erst seit einem Update richtig gut geworden, vorher war es echt Abzocke.Jetzt ist es voll g*** .

Shooter:
Counter Strike - Mein Lieblingsspiel, grafisch aber nicht aktuell. Ab 16. (Multiplayer, kann man nicht im Laden kaufen[Meines Wissens])

Rennspiele:
Grid 2* - Grafisch ziemlich schön (Automodelle, umgebung geht), Spielerisch echt toll
Nedd for Speed* - Grafisch top, Spielerisch mir zumindestens deutlich zu anspruchslos

Mein Tipp:
Skyrim - Dadurch, dass man es modden kann, sieht es ziemlich gut aus. Sonst ist das Spiel einfach nur Hammer.Kann man viel Zeit mit verbringen.

*Bei diesen Spielen würde ich einen Controler empfehlen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Mai 2014)

Bim ganz deiner Meinung 

Noch gute Spiele sind:

Men of War - ein RTS mach voool Suchti 
Watch_Dogs - ich sag nur Hacking is our weapon, everything is connected - connection is power


----------



## Gripschi (13. Mai 2014)

Die 1. beiden Fable Teile.


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Es gibt aber nur Fable 1 und 3 für den PC  . Aber gerade der 3. Teil ist schon sehr simplifiziert und konsolig zu spielen.


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Lasche Durschnittsware deren Wert nach 13 Stunden auf 0 gesunken ist und nicht im Kopf bleibt. Nichts was man gespielt haben muss und dazu nicht unbedingt das was gesucht wird.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen war durchaus positiv überrascht von TR. Die neue Lara kommt symphatisch rüber, die Welt macht spaß zum erkunden. Es kracht und schebert hier und da etwas viel aber man wollte halt auch die Action wohl nicht zu kurz kommen lassen. Gut 50 Euro wäre zu teuer für mich aber glaub die 6,49 was ich bezahlt habe waren es mehr als wert. War selbst ziemlich positiv überrascht und lies alle anderen Games dafür liegen.Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.


----------



## Ich 15 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Auch wenn man dafür Steam braucht kann ich noch* Portal 1 und 2* empfehlen. Die Spiele sind einfach grandios. Ansonsten ist Anno 2070 nicht schlecht.


----------



## LalalukaOC (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Also ich bin jetzt nur einwenig älter.
Man sollte kucken wie weit man in dem Alter ist (oder der Sohn) mit was er umgehen kann.
Es gibt 14 Jährige die Spielen Spiele ab 18 und den merkt man nichts an andere können damit gar nicht um.
Gegen Strategie ist erstmal nichts einzuwenden gerade Echtzeit Strategie war auch mein Einstieg in die Gaming Welt.
Da könnte man Eventuell mal auf das kommende Stronghold Crusader 2 schauen, oder eben Anno sowas geht immer.
Oder gute Rollenspiele wie Portal 1 und 2 im Pack sind die echt cool.
Sonst wäre da noch Terraria oder Minecraft was super in dieser Altersgruppe ankommt.
Und gegen Skyrim kann echt keiner was einwenden das ist EINZIGARTIG!!!
Es muss aber nicht immer gleich ab 18 oder 16 sein darauf legt man als Einsteiger nicht so wert wobei man sich mit seinem Sohn
absprechen sollte was er spielen darf und was nicht sonst gibt es über Steam usw. nur Ärger mit den Eltern


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Normalerweise regt micht eigentlich ziemlich wenig auf im Leben aber die Genrezuordnung hier ist schon teil konfus


----------



## Seeefe (17. Mai 2014)

Also Stsrcraft 2 ist sein geld aufjedenfall wert und für nen 14 jährigen auch gut. 

falls er mal etwas auf die schlachtfelder des 2ten weltkriegs will kann ich nur company of heroes empfehlen, aber nur den ersten teil von 2006, Compay of heroes 2 ist im vergleich zu 1 wirklich schlecht, zudem gibts 30 millionen zusatzinhalte für 0,99€ bid 4,99 zu kaufen, was das spiel einach runterzieht. 
Aber der erste teil ist seine 10 oder 20€ mit den add ons aufjedenfall wert und es wird heute immernoch reichlich gespielt online.


----------



## matteo92 (2. Juni 2014)

Skyrim, Rome 2,  Empire Total War/Napoléon.  Die haben mich jetzt schon mehrere Hundert Stunden an den PC gefesselt


----------



## wiitii1000 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Skyrim, Total War, Company of Heroes 1&2, Diablo 2/3, Starcraft, Batman Arkham, WARGAME Red Dragon, World in Conflict, Risen 1,2


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Juni 2014)

Mag der Jugendliche den Herrn der Ringe? 

Für Medieval 2 TW gibt es eine Komplettmod dazu (Third Age: Total War), dann spielst du in Mittelerde.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Ich sag jetzt mal einfach Arma 2&3 
Beim zweiten Teil kann er noch DayZ spielen (nur OA!!!!) und Hardware lastig ist das ganze auch noch 

Lg Leo


----------



## Xcravier (9. Juni 2014)

Aber das ist auch nur Hardwarelastig, weil es grottenschlecht optimiert wurde  , also bringt es einem nicht wirklich was, außer eine höhere Stromrechnung durch höhere Auslastung ...


----------



## tofar (28. Juni 2014)

Ich würde ja noch Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 + 2 empfehlen macht richtig spass ausser man hasst Herr der ringe.


----------



## Xcravier (28. Juni 2014)

Ich würde vor allem Teil 1 empfehlen, wegen der großartigen Kampagne


----------



## Octabus (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

Er mag: / Ich empfehle:

Aufbaustrategie, wirtschaftslastig, etwas Militär -----> Anno 1404 Königsedition
War zum Releasezeitpunkt sehr ressourcenhungrig und ist es heute noch, geht halt alles mit dem Zahn der Zeit

Kriegerische Aspekte, Kriegsstrategie, stark wirtschaftsreduziert, sehr steile Lernkurven ----> Warcraft 3
Warcraft mag grafisch wohl schon überholt sein und es wird auch immer schwieriger, Leute dafür zu finden. War aber immer ein forderndes und spannendes Spiel, keine Frage.

Kriegsstrategie, kein Aufbau, MOBA-Style, E-Sport-lastig ----> League of Legends
LoL hat einfach DIE E-Sport-Szene im Moment und ist wirklich gut bedient. Wenn er sich gerne mit anderen Spielern misst und Lernkurven braucht, ist dieses Spiel nur zu empfehlen. Da kostenlos,
einfach mal ausprobieren!


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*

LoL nur wenn Freunde es auch spielen, alleine ist man zu schnell frustriert. 
Generell machen ALLE Spiele mit Leuten aus der Klasse mehr Spaß, wirklich ALLE. 
Deshalb mal nachforschen was so gezockt wird und dementsprechend entscheiden.


----------



## thoast3 (6. Oktober 2014)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Ich lasse meinem Sohn gerne Autorennspiele angedeihen.
> Die sehen grafisch ansprechend aus, haben mehr "Action" als ein Strategietitel, von denen er ja anscheinend genug zu haben scheint, und Autos für Jungs geht immer.
> Dazu dann ein schickes Joypad und man hat genug beisammen.
> 
> Also ich wäre für Dirt 3, Grid 2 + 360 wireless Joypad.



Ich finde Grid 1 besser. Aber bei Dirt 3 kann ich dir zustimmen.
Portal ist auch super.


----------



## Octabus (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Spieleempfehlung für Jugendlichen*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> LoL nur wenn Freunde es auch spielen, alleine ist man zu schnell frustriert.
> Generell machen ALLE Spiele mit Leuten aus der Klasse mehr Spaß, wirklich ALLE.


Das muss ich ablehnen, vor allem deshalb, weil es so pauschalisiert geschrieben ist.

Ich spiele sehr gerne SoloQ (Bin Platin in League) und habe sehr viele spannende Matches, auch alleine.
Oft sind mir da meine Kollegen viel anstrengender, die mit ihrem Möchtegern-Diamond doch wieder nur deren Bronze-Stil beweisen.

Viele Spiele sind für mich alleine deutlich angenehmer und mehr relaxable. Soll es auch geben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Oktober 2014)

Octabus schrieb:


> Das muss ich ablehnen, vor allem deshalb, weil es so pauschalisiert geschrieben ist.
> 
> Ich spiele sehr gerne SoloQ (Bin Platin in League) und habe sehr viele spannende Matches, auch alleine.
> Oft sind mir da meine Kollegen viel anstrengender, die mit ihrem Möchtegern-Diamond doch wieder nur deren Bronze-Stil beweisen.
> ...


Mir ging es um den Einstieg ins Spiel. 
Du bist ja bereits im Spiel. 
Überleg mal wie das ist wenn man einsteigt, wenn man keine Ahnung hat welche items man kaufen muss, oder wann man draufgehen kann und wann nicht, all diese Sachen. 
Da ist es einfach mit Freunden die einem das sagen besser, selbst wenn sie nur Bronze sind. 
Alleine ist man einfach aufgeschmissen und muss frustresistent sein, und das erwarte ich definitiv nicht von jedem.


----------

